# Anyone using vestaCP? vestaCP review?



## MannDude (Nov 12, 2013)

I just installed it, and I know a couple others have too. So far, it's looking pretty nice. Curious if anyone has used it for longer than the 15 minutes I've had it installed. I believe jarland has played with it. Anyone else?

http://vestacp.com/

Check it out. Nice to see something different.

Fresh install on a 512MB DigitalOcean box running Debian 7, 32bit:


total used free shared buffers cached
Mem: 502 402 99 0 28 288
-/+ buffers/cache: 85 416
Swap: 0 0 0


So far, pretty lightweight.


----------



## drmike (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks very interesting.


----------



## nunim (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, it's certainly easy to setup.  Took maybe 5 minutes max, compared to the hour cPanel takes on it's first install.  I'm working on getting a few WordPress blogs setup, I was going to run then without a control panel but I've decided to give this a shot.  

+1 for supporting Debian!

The only thing I don't like so far is that it only uses nginx as a reverse proxy, but according to the forums they're working on support for nginx+PHP-FPM without Apache.   I can't find how to install SSL on the host services, through the control panel at least.


----------



## drmike (Nov 12, 2013)

Anyone successfully using the email functionality within this?


----------



## nunim (Nov 12, 2013)

drmike said:


> Anyone successfully using the email functionality within this?


I am.  I installed it to test the email system.  Only issue I have is with Outlook.com sending things to spam but as far as I know they do that with almost every mail that they don't have whtielisted.  Works fine with GMAIL and my other email servers.


----------



## peterw (Nov 12, 2013)

Good to see a panel supporting debian. The settings for apache and ngix are confusing. What is the difference between the different settings like "hosting"? Domain settings are rudimental.


----------



## shunny (Nov 12, 2013)

I tried VestaCP a couple of months back on a spare VM I had. I was impressed with their overall system, I think if we give them time to mature and they are committed in improving their control panel, VestaCP would be a great product.


----------



## nunim (Nov 12, 2013)

peterw said:


> Good to see a panel supporting debian. The settings for apache and ngix are confusing. What is the difference between the different settings like "hosting"? Domain settings are rudimental.


Not entirely sure, half of their forum seems to be Russian.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 12, 2013)

nunim said:


> Not entirely sure, half of their forum seems to be Russian.


All nice code comes from Russia .

Need anything translated?


----------



## ndelaespada (Nov 12, 2013)

didn't know about this, will try it out.


----------



## ryanarp (Nov 12, 2013)

Jarland uses it and he likes it a lot. I know he has been recommending it to people as a simple free panel.


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 12, 2013)

Wah thank you for the sharing.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 12, 2013)

ryanarp said:


> Jarland uses it and he likes it a lot. I know he has been recommending it to people as a simple free panel.


Sounds good. Time to test another panel.


----------



## javaj (Nov 12, 2013)

I installed it a few weeks ago to use for a few clients who don't even use one, its a really simple and lightweight cp. I really like it but I have had to fix a few dns errors after  adding a domain or two, simple stuff that other cps like DA or cPanel just would have taken care of... I still like it and even though I have had to fix an error or two I still see no reason to switch to anything else.

But yeah, with that said, I still don't think its quite ready for prime time yet. They do Have a WHMCS Module though, which is kinda cool for a free and new cp.


----------



## consolepark (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice, I am using it too look impressive to me.....


----------



## peterw (Dec 17, 2013)

Any chance to use this for more than one dns server?


----------



## MannDude (Dec 17, 2013)

peterw said:


> Any chance to use this for more than one dns server?


Maybe... but for that I'd just use cPanel DNS only since it's free and has been around forever.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 17, 2013)

Not a bad panel, I tried it out. Works amazing on Debian 7.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm testing it. Easy to install in Centos and Debian, super fast.

I'm just trying to familiarize myself with the panel.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 17, 2013)

peterw said:


> Any chance to use this for more than one dns server?


You can, just read about (secondary dns config included).



MannDude said:


> Maybe... but for that I'd just use cPanel DNS only since it's free and has been around forever.


Not needed  .


----------



## jarland (Dec 17, 2013)

peterw said:


> Any chance to use this for more than one dns server?


It has a lot of features that you don't see on the front end. DNS clustering is one. Once you get into the scripts in the bin folder you realize how well thought out this project was. Check this blog.

http://stevetan.me/vestacp-dns-cluster-setup/


----------



## jebat_ks (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm volunteered tester for VestaCP(in a sense that Serghey will email me to test something new before releases).

Granted I've never really deeply involved, but at least I can vouch for its stability & performance because I use it for production for a few month already.

Been using it to host few WordPress & static websites and I must say that it perform better under load compared to my cPanel or VirtualMin setup. Maybe because of the Nginx reverse proxy part.


----------



## jarland (Dec 17, 2013)

jebat_ks said:


> I'm volunteered tester for VestaCP(in a sense that Serghey will email me to test something new before releases).
> 
> Granted I've never really deeply involved, but at least I can vouch for its stability & performance because I use it for production for a few month already.
> 
> Been using it to host few WordPress & static websites and I must say that it perform better under load compared to my cPanel or VirtualMin setup. Maybe because of the Nginx reverse proxy part.


The nginx proxy and the fact that it's well configured out of the box. This is key. It is very evident to me that the entire purpose behind the project is quality. I'm a big fan.


----------



## akz (Dec 19, 2013)

what would be the minimum ram reqd spec to run vestaCP? looking to run this on a test box with 256 - 512mb ram.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 19, 2013)

akz said:


> what would be the minimum ram reqd spec to run vestaCP? looking to run this on a test box with 256 - 512mb ram.


I am running three domains on a 128MB (+128 swap) box. So 256 MB of RAM is ok and 512 MB of RAM really good.

Of course it depends on what additional php scripts you are running.


----------



## akz (Dec 19, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> I am running three domains on a 128MB (+128 swap) box. So 256 MB of RAM is ok and 512 MB of RAM really good.
> 
> Of course it depends on what additional php scripts you are running.


awesome thanks will give it a try later tonight.


----------



## Taronyu (Dec 24, 2013)

Am I the only one where the installer quits when it wants to restart bind? On every Debian based OS.

Send from my Galaxy S3


----------



## NodeBytes (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm installing it right now


----------



## jarland (Dec 24, 2013)

Taronyu said:


> Am I the only one where the installer quits when it wants to restart bind? On every Debian based OS.Send from my Galaxy S3


I've used ubuntu 12 and didn't have that problem. Make sure to run "dpkg --purge bind9" first but I would think it would give an error before it installs if it was already installed.


----------



## RLT (Dec 25, 2013)

Installed it a few times on Debian 7 systems with no problems.


----------



## Taronyu (Dec 25, 2013)

jarland said:


> I've used ubuntu 12 and didn't have that problem. Make sure to run "dpkg --purge bind9" first but I would think it would give an error before it installs if it was already installed.


It does 

Does anybody know if it is possible to only install a few parts of it? so exclude DNS and mail. But include webhosting and MySQL.

Send from my Galaxy S3


----------



## nunim (Dec 25, 2013)

Taronyu said:


> It does
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if it is possible to only install a few parts of it? so exclude DNS and mail. But include webhosting and MySQL.
> ...


You can simply disable the services you do not need, I've disabled ftp.


----------



## HostGuard (Dec 30, 2013)

It will be nice once they get a cPanel conversion tool. Without an automated way to migrate sites from cPanel, this will limit a lot of the large hosts as for now, it's currently a manual process.

Hopefully development is very responsive. It's a feature that's been requested on their forum and acknowledged by the developers.


----------



## MikroVPS (Jan 6, 2014)

We testing this to our free hosting services, pretty good.

It have nice and logical configurations (and config files), high speed, and you can install via apt!


----------

